# small fixed inferior defect-Need Dx?



## esmith (Mar 26, 2010)

Can anyone help with a diagnosis of:
“small fixed inferior defect from the mid to the base"?

This was a Myocaridal perfusion imaging study.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 26, 2010)

Please check,

Anomaly - -> Heart - - > As per details given in your report - - > Congenital or Acquried (As per report).

Hope, it helps.


----------

